# moving to cyprus !



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, im new to the forum. Myself and my husband are a young couple looking to move to cyprus for a better life. I would be very grateful if anyone would like to advise us on anything !. Work is a major issue. I am a hairdresser I have my own business but willing to move on for a life in cyprus. Im thinking of freelance hairdressing which will be a huge shock to the system as ive always been in salon. Is there a call for this in cyprus ? Would love some comments please.


----------



## johni (Jan 21, 2009)

*So many!!*



Erin said:


> Hi, im new to the forum. Myself and my husband are a young couple looking to move to cyprus for a better life. I would be very grateful if anyone would like to advise us on anything !. Work is a major issue. I am a hairdresser I have my own business but willing to move on for a life in cyprus. Im thinking of freelance hairdressing which will be a huge shock to the system as ive always been in salon. Is there a call for this in cyprus ? Would love some comments please.


Hi SO many questions you need answering Where to begin.

Lets start with what reserves have you. Not to be negative but where do you go if your attempt fails.
What about one of you coming over to establish themseves first before giving up all.
Im sure others will chip in soon with many variables on this 
Work is not easy to come by and is lower paid.


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. We have thought about moving for a long time and realise this will not be easy. Were not going sell our home straight away but rent it out and inturn rent in cyprus. I am willing to do pretty much any job just to get started out there. My husbands a joiner and ive heard works hard to get so again he is willing to do anything just to get our foot in the door ! And if all else fails try harder !


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Erin plan well , have a back up plan things are tuff just now£-€ ,.(least the sun is free)
you dont say children this makes it a bit easier. Its all word of mouth here if you set a fair price.It may take a while to pick up, but you should be ok summer there may be odd jobs bar work ect to tide you over.It a crazy year world over no ones sure how thing will go.
but it you want to be here go for it.We came over from fife in oct budget tighter than thought but still happy we were brave (or mad )enough to try.
Tricia


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. We really want to make a go of it in cyprus and im under no illusion that it will be easy.I know i need to plan as much as possible and we are hoping to come over for a holiday at some point this year to get the ball rolling. I have a lot of research ahead so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Erin said:


> Thanks for the reply. We really want to make a go of it in cyprus and im under no illusion that it will be easy.I know i need to plan as much as possible and we are hoping to come over for a holiday at some point this year to get the ball rolling. I have a lot of research ahead so any advice would be much appreciated.


Hi Erin,
welcome to the forum.
As Tricia says, times are hard right now, no one exaclty making big bucks so as it is important to have a contingency plan to return to the UK if things dont work out.
Don't act as though you are on holiday, going out for meals every night.
Shop locally and buy local produce, not british branded goods and you will have a better chance of being able to make ends meet.
Many people complain about the cost living here but they are usually theones who insist and buying expensive British brands rather than localstuff.
As long as you are sensible its worth giving it a go because the life here is great compared to life in theUK.
Good luck
.Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Erin when on holiday take time to look at areas to live where would work for you .
We stayed in apartment so you can shop for yourselfs, open up a bank accont (most do online banking)get the ball rolling, As Veronica said its great here, even now in winter i still think wow i live here.Ask on forums we will try to help , at the end of the day its your life
you only get one.
Tricia


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Erin I just wanted to say research everything using this and other forums as much as is possible!! We love it here. We left our house up for rent in Northern Ireland and came here with a budget and rented also. Unfortunately it is only now that our house in the UK is rented out so we had not budgeted for that...thank god hubby got a good job or we could have been in diffs. So that is the only thing i would suggest - have a backup budget in case your uk house doesnt rent for a while.

We are so happy here, and our kids too. It is the best decision we ever made and we have done the work and now it is starting to pay off. My boys get to meet Daddy at the beach every sunday after he's finished work, and at home that could never happen!!


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

HI everyone ! Thanks for the good advice. We are only in the early stages of our research and think it will be at least 2yrs before we can move as i have commitments with my business. so im hoping by then things will have picked up both here and in cyprus. We are hoping to get out this year for a holiday but live in an apartment and live as if we were staying there and do a lot of research. Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Erin said:


> HI everyone ! Thanks for the good advice. We are only in the early stages of our research and think it will be at least 2yrs before we can move as i have commitments with my business. so im hoping by then things will have picked up both here and in cyprus. We are hoping to get out this year for a holiday but live in an apartment and live as if we were staying there and do a lot of research. Any advice will be much appreciated.


Hi Erin , my partner and i are also a young couple hoping to relocate to Cyprus. We both have job opportunites although in different cities in Cyprus, We do understand the pay is lower but we are prepared to a take a drop in salary for the sunshine. We will rent out our flat in Glasgow as it wont sell just now and means it is always there. There is still lots to think about but as i say nothing ventured nothing gained! Ive previously lived in Canada for nearly 2years and loved it. So i know all the ins and out of moving abroad!
Good luck and hope to see you over in Cyprus one day


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

F1 chick ,Welcome, hope your plans go well.
Tricia


----------

